# Gymnothorax tile video



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

This is my newest pet, a moray ell here
They live in brackish water in the wild
so I put this fish in my Diamondback terrapin's tank
As the video, terrapin try to get the moray's prey lol
but, usually I feed on the moray after I moved the terrapin outside of the tank
If there is problem, I have to separate them
But at the moment, there seems no problem

*Please watch this video with [HQ](High quarity mode: Click the HQ at the right of the bottom)











:2thumb:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Yusu, 
I sent you a message! They both look great! I think perhaps the Eel isn't hungry. We had some where I worked and you know when they are hungry! They have an awesome sense of smell to make up for their eyesight! The manager put the eels we had in a tank with a smallish oscar, in went the food. The oscar didnt eat any, but he was near the food alnong came an eel and strated constricting the oscar like a snake!!!! Mental! I think the eel thought the oscar was part of the food as it was so close! Maybe leave him a few days and you might see him hunting. Or put some shrimp at the opposite end of the tank to the eel. you'll see him come out for it! They are wonderful animals!!!


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

Mujician said:


> Hi Yusu,
> I sent you a message! They both look great! I think perhaps the Eel isn't hungry. We had some where I worked and you know when they are hungry! They have an awesome sense of smell to make up for their eyesight! The manager put the eels we had in a tank with a smallish oscar, in went the food. The oscar didnt eat any, but he was near the food alnong came an eel and strated constricting the oscar like a snake!!!! Mental! I think the eel thought the oscar was part of the food as it was so close! Maybe leave him a few days and you might see him hunting. Or put some shrimp at the opposite end of the tank to the eel. you'll see him come out for it! They are wonderful animals!!!


I just sent you back a message mate.

Actually I fed some shrimps on this moray eel already before I took this video.
That's why s/he seems no hungry any more.
But I had some story with interesting music somehow.
They were like actors in the video. :2thumb:

Yes, Moray eel is awesome little creature.
I become loving this kind of animal!


----------



## Idris (Nov 28, 2006)

morays certainly are interesting and beautiful, they can be quite shy, need pleanty of hiding places, live nicely with other morays around the same size. Personally I wouldn't put any fish with terrapins/turtles, especially something as fragile as a moray - they might be fine for a while, but you never know when you might come down and find a dead moray. 

just a bit of advice, make sure the lid is very secure (no holes) as they are amazing escape artists and can get through the smallest of holes.

ahh morays :flrt:


----------

